# Happy Halloween Everyone!!!!!



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Just wanted to say "Good Luck" to everyone tomorrow!!*

May your FCG keep "crankin" your tombstones stay "planted", Your sound effects not "skip", your fog machines keep fogging, your lightning shines bright, the kiddies stay safe, and everybody has a great time!!! This is the day we all work for so lets go get um!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

i just want to thank everyone that runs this forum and to all it's members. you people have made this halloween season for me and my family something to remember. i love being the weird SOB OF THE AREA. STAY TRUE AND STICK WITH YOUR GUNS EVERYONE!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Back at Ya!!:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Melty, thanks...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Same to you Shadow...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Agreed! Thanks ZombieF and everyone else for another great year!

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I wanted to be the first to post on halloween but oh well. HAPPY HALLOWEEN everyone.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

This is a great place and I have learned a lot in a short time. I look forward to the off season to soak in more great info to add to next years haunt.

Have a fun and safe Halloween everyone!! :jol:

Now, let's scare some folks.:xbones:


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

You all must be farther east than me. I've still got half an hour 'till the big dance.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi guys, I wish everyone the best for Halloween. May your lights glow dim, and your fog lay low.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yay! Its the big day!!! Wooo hooo!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Halloween everyone ! Have fun and be safe.
.
.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Hard to believe that it's finally here!! And, good golly, i've still got so much to do!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

This hasn't been a good experience decorating this year for me. But if it wasn't for you guys nothing would be up so thanks a lot!

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

yay for us! good morning and happy halloween!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Morning Haunt Forum Members......A Very Happy and Successful Halloween to all!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

*Finally...*

Happy Halloween to you all! Thanks to everyone for the inspiration I find here every day, and let's have an amazing time!:jol:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It's the most wonderful time of the yearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....Happy Halloween! Hope everyone has a great time! EnJoY!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

My kids came rushing in my room and said HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!! Which sounded just like XMAS in this house LOL. Thanks to you all for another great year!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy Halloween Everyone! Now back to work.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Best wishes to all for a most excellent Halloween Eve!!!!

Good weather wishes and fightful scares to you all!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Let the Madness begin


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Halloween every-body. Tomorrow we can go thru withdrawals.


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Zombie's Picnic
If you go down in the cemetery tonight
You'd better not go alone
It's lovely down in the cemetery tonight
But safer to stay at home
For ev'ry Zombie that ever there was
Will gather there for certain because
Tonight's the night the Zombies have their Picnic

Happy Halloween.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Halloween everyone. Enjoy the day


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Halloween*



Jackpot said:


> Zombie's Picnic
> If you go down in the cemetery tonight
> You'd better not go alone
> It's lovely down in the cemetery tonight
> ...


That is hilarious!!! nice.

Happy Halloween everyone!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Halloween everyone! Have a WOnderful night and I hope everything goes off as planned for everyone and if not, no one knows but you so Have a great time!!!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

The Shadow said:


> i just want to thank everyone that runs this forum and to all it's members. you people have made this halloween season for me and my family something to remember. i love being the weird SOB OF THE AREA. STAY TRUE AND STICK WITH YOUR GUNS EVERYONE!


 Said like a true Halloween nut there Shadow !!!! I couldn't have said it better myself!!!! Have a great day everyone!! Can't wait for the screams!!!!!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy Halloween All!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Happy Halloween Everyone! Be good, be safe, have fun.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Have a wicked Halloween everyone!


----------



## grave danger (Sep 26, 2005)

happy halloween to all


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Halloween from all of us at DS!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Halloween evrybody...It's been a good year here!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

HAPPY HALLOWEEEEEEEEEEN!!!!

WooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

BOO!

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Happy Halloween Everyone!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Indeed, Happy Halloween everyone!

Good luck on everything!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Happy Haunting to all!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL. May children everywhere soil themselves in fright and delight as the lost souls wreck havoc amongst the living!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Best of luck everyone and have a HAPPY and SPOOKY Halloween!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Halloween one and all!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Haloween Everyone!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Melty must be having an affair with mother nature. The weather looks perfect. 50 degrees almost no wind. 
You all have been awesome to learn from and I hope I contributed something this year. If I didn't I'll make up for it next year.
Thanks to anyone who bought voice overs this year, it helped pay for my haunt.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Happy Halloween, ya'll! 
We are Ready to go, just one more Finishing touch and we've got it! 
Let's Go, Let's Show, Let's Halloween!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Happy Halloween!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Halloween everyone!!!*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

A little late but Happy Halloween everyone. Love ya all and looking forward to next year already!


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Happy Halloween all! I hope you all had a wicked good time!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wicked Halloween blessings to all.


----------

